# My GSD Titan



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

So I just got a German Shepherd that is supposedly purebred. I'm waiting on papers from his previous owner. And I was just wondering, if he isn't papered, but still purebred, would it be possible to breed him? And does he look pure to you guys? I still need to take pictures of him stacked. But those are to come. Thank you!





















From Tay and Titan


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

To me he looks like a high mix with something "bully" - his head is very square - although it could just be that he doesn't meet the standard.

As for breeding, yep you could breed him. But the question is more, SHOULD you breed him?

There are many, MANY threads on here about the reasons you should and shouldn't breed your dog. 

Some questions to ask yourself:

What does my dog have to contribute the breed as a whole?
Do I have my dogs pedigree to be able to match his lines with a female, giving me the best chance of producing the best puppies possible?
Has my dog been health tested? OFA'd? Pennhip?
Has my dogs temperament been tested by an unbiased person, who has no stake in my dog?

Breeding to help this breed continue to be the MOST versatile breed ever, needs to be done with the utmost care and thought, and it is not something to just jump into. I, as well as everyone else on this forum LOVE this breed, and I tend to take it personal when someone sets out to destroy the breed I am fighting to preserve (not saying you specifically, but in general).

Please put some thought into it and focus on just enjoying your new boy, he is very handsome!


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

His head is actually very sleek. His fur makes it look boxed. I need to get pictures of him in better lighting. And he hasn't gotten a bath since he was born, according to his previous owner. And I actually just got the AKC papers to fill out because his mother and father were both purebred. Kalli, his previous owner, was able to get a hold of his mother's owner and set everything up. My boy is pure.  And as for the breeding, I want to do it purely for the sake of having a very versatile bloodline. From working to household. His temperament is amazing, and I've already had a couple temp tests done on him. His only issue is jumping because his first 6 months were on a farm with no boundaries or proper training, with his father.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My first dog's name was Titan. He was a great guy! He was a super dog but still I did not see a reason to breed more GSDs with my pet, jus' sayin'. Love your dog! He can be a great companion.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's a lot more planning and preparation that goes into breeding the right way.

Someone has a chart and will likely post it here; most of us, like yourself, have pet quality dogs. 
These dogs should not be bred, but enjoyed for the pets they are


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Well not that I don't appreciate your guys' input, but I've already made up my mind and im determined to follow through with my decisions. It's one of the reasons I graduated HS at 16.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Utah doesn't have enough GSDs in shelters now?
Pet Search Results: Adoptable German Shepherd Dog Dog Pets in Kearns, UT: Petfinder
I see here some 7k + dogs sitting and waiting for homes now.

Your dog seems like a nice dog but he's not breeding quality. 
You're right, it's a free country.
But for the love of German Shepherds you need to rethink your plan.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you know what lines he is from? Do you happen to have a pedigree that you are willing to share with the board? Is he health tested? I, personally, don't think that breeding him is a fantastic idea, but if you have already made up your mind, could you share with me some of your plans/ideas? I am no expert, or a breeder, but some of the more experienced members may be able to give you some valuable advice, or even convince you that breeding may not be the best idea. 
He is a very handsome boy, and good luck with whichever path you decide to take!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Alot goes on in order to breed. Sometimes the benefits don't out weigh the negatives. Just because someone has a nice well mannered dog doesn't mean it should be bred. At the minimum hips/elbows should be xrayed and certified by OFA so you know for sure that you are not passing along hip displaysia. Both the male and female dogs should be tested prior to a breeding to make sure all health is in order as many bitches or males can pass many nasty things during a breeding. Most litters are very large, take alot of out the female, and are alot of work. 

Do the research...become educated...find a local breeder to see if you can help out while learning what goes into breeding, caring etc for stud dogs and bitches. Breeding coss alot of money before, during and after and generally unless you have high quality, titled, certified, health checked and known breeding lines that have proven themselves its not worth the money YOU spend to breed as YOU won't make the money back on the pups or the studding. We just had a litter and didn't makeanywhere near the money back that we spent on the whole process. Although the mating made beautiful and healthy puppies we decided not to do another breeding. 

If you decide to breed hopefully you will follow all of the necessities, vet/health standards as not to produce a low quailty pup that may have health defects due to lack of knowledge on the breeding. 

I also wanted to add that many people won't let an unapproved stud dog breed to their female unless its a back yard breeder who doesn't care. Someone with a titled, certified breeding bitch isn't going to put their bitch in harms way for someones "pet quality" stud dog just because they want to breed him. Alot of full time professional breeders are extremely picky when it ocmes to matching the perfect stud to the perfect bitch in order to create a better quality pup. If you are really interested in studding your dog do what needs to be done health wise, certification wise, title wise, and then ask a breeder for advice on your stud if he is worthy to breed to a begginer bitch to see what he produces. Our male/female combo made great pups and we have had offers to breed back to either of them with a diff stud/bitch but we opted to spay of female and will be altering our male next yr.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's a free country and you can breed if you want to, but just consider that you will not have many contacts within the breed if breeding a mixed dog. If you want to be taken seriously as a German Shepherd breeder and attract good buyers/owners you will need to become educated and accept the help and experience of others. I'm sure you didn't graduate at 16 *just* because you *decided* to, no a lot of work goes into that. Approach dog breeding the same way. It's only fair for your dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"Well not that I don't appreciate your guys' input, but I've already made up my mind and im determined to follow through with my decisions" --- so why ask?

" It's one of the reasons I graduated HS at 16." ....... Good for you . I hope you acquired a love for learning because that is just a begining . You have now enrolled into the "school of life" where the most meaningful lessons are learned .

Should the dog be bred . No . 
Should a dog be bred by an utter novice without guidance , support , mentoring , standards, an appreciation of what is correct , without a foreward looking eye to what needs to be addressed, balanced "for versatilty of the bloodline" without any experience in working a dog, seeing the breed at work ---- NO , you are not prepared, and the only person who would breed to a male without the best of best , is one who is looking for life generating biological material to create money fetching pups. 
To help the most versatile bloodlines you would need to invest your time and interest for decades to come and take these improvements somewhere .

If you do , okay , then the forum is a great arena for topics , issues, start off with a thread called "IceBerg breeders" , ask questions , stick around. Use this male dog as a learning experience and then branch out . 

"And I actually just got the AKC papers to fill out because his mother and father were both purebred." Okay do you want to share what names you are putting down for sire and dam so we can look into the pedigree ? Actually this is an issue with me -- the BREEDER should enter the information for sire and dam - they have to warrant that the information is true and accurate according to their breeding records. Handing off papers for someone to fill in the sire and dam information is an invitation for "created" papers that are not worth toilet paper , maybe even listing a sire or dam that is not even reproductive (spayed / neutered ) . NOT saying YOU , but I do know of several litters where there were misrepresentations -- .

Have you looked at GOOD breeders sites, I'll provide some that I know of , others can offer their own , there are lots of breeders on the forum that could fill the description. I know this one best , my own , http://wwww.carmspack.com , Lee of Wolfstraum von Wolfstraum: Background Lisa of ZuTreunhanden ZuTreuenhanden 
Anne of Adlerstein Adler Stein Kennels-Photo Gallery Five

not meaning to exclude anyone - chose the ones I know , on this forum , who can supply input , if they so desire , plus , the fact that these people do have a program which builds on past litters, many generations deep into guiding the breed forward .








why so secure in your decision when your first post is riddled with doubt , asking if "we" thought he was purebred "So I just got a German Shepherd that is supposedly purebred. I'm waiting on papers from his previous owner. ....And does he look pure to you guys? "


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Just because someone has a nice well mannered dog doesn't mean it should be bred.


Health tests need to be done at a minimum. This is to prevent propagating allergies, hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia and eye problems into the breed. You are not going to be creating "diversity" you'll just be creating crippled dogs.

The dog needs to be proven (show ring or working ring or field in some cases).

The dog's temperament needs to be proven - when mixed with the wrong bitch, these two could produce and entire litter that is unstable and needs to be euthanized before they are a year of age.

Why do you think we'd be saying all this? Because we want to wreck your fun? 

Consider that it could be many of us have years of experience, if not in the breeding world, in the rescue world where we see hundreds of thousands of puppies JUST LIKE THE ONES YOU'LL BE PRODUCING, they wind up on death row, if lucky (and if a good temperament and good health) maybe in rescue.
We see far more being kept in horrible conditions because the most you'll be able to ask for your "purebred puppies" is around $300-400 and anyone can afford that. 

You will never attract quality buyers with that "stud dog". He barely resembles a GSD, sadly enough.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Instead of adding on to what everyone else is saying, I will take a different point of view for you. I think there is nothing wrong with breeding your dog if he meets a few criteria. An AKC registration is not nearly enough. That just shows what breed your dog is. It does not mean your dog is breed worthy. 

To start off you need to take your dog and title in with at least the following:
BH
Schutzhund Obedience and Pattern for BH

AD
Sirius Dog

IPO1
Schutzhund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and a breed surveyed to at a minimum a KKL2

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/86445-schh3-ipo3-kkl1-whats-all-mean.html

Your dog also needs to be health screened. Below is a good link of the recommended screenings:
http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=GS

If your dog is really breed worthy, these should be no problem. After these are done, you MAY find an owner of a quality female that would be interested in breeding to your boy. Then again you may not. You may have to do all this again to your own female. Many breeders have to breed their males to their own females because there is no out side interest for their studs. It may take some time, but there are really no shortcuts to anything of value in life. Especially when it comes to breeding. 


Good luck!


----------

